# Luminosité change toute seule...



## macdonal (31 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour
Depuis quelques jours, dès que je baisse la luminosité de mon écran, elle augmente toute seule au maximum après 2 secondes. Je rebaisse la luminosité et hop, ça réaugmente 
Elle augmente avec un beau fondu progressif d'accord... c'est très esthétique... mais bon... j'aimerais bien parfois ne pas être éblouis dans le noir 
C'est quoi ce binz ^^ ????


----------



## leo212 (31 Janvier 2013)

Va dans préférence système puis dans 'moniteurs' et décoche régler la luminosité automatiquement


----------



## macdonal (1 Février 2013)

Génial! 
J'ai dû le cocher sans le faire exprès ces jours-ci...

 Merci


----------



## ness_Du_frat (2 Février 2013)

C'est dessus par défaut, je crois. En tout cas, c'était par défaut sur mon macbook air. Je me suis demandé pendant 30 secondes pourquoi mon écran faisait ça, puis je me suis rappelé que ça m'avait fait le même coup sur l'iPad, et que c'était un réglage automatique. Je me suis empressée d'aller le décocher


----------

